# Question about workbench



## ShaneC70 (Apr 5, 2015)

Im thinking about building my own workbench. My question is. How much should i leave of a Overhang on the Bench top for clamping, vise etc.?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

ShaneC70 said:


> Im thinking about building my own workbench. My question is. How much should i leave of a Overhang on the Bench top of clamping, vise etc.?


What kind of workbench? My idea of a workbench and yours might be different.

My bench serves as an outfeed table for my table saw. It has Kreg Klamp tracks for various assembly jobs. It is not deigned to be the age old woodworker's bench for hand work.

Saying all that, the bench is rock solid. The top is a solid core door cut down to size with edge band all around. I have a 2 inch overhang so I can clamp stuff...and I do that a lot! :thumbsup:

The top is covered with white Formica because I also use it for staining, glue ups, etc. It looks kinda ughly in the pics but it works great.

The legs have 5/8 inch bolts screwed in to two nuts which are sunk in the legs and glue in place with Gorilla Glue. No wobble; no worry, and easy to adjust.

The frame and legs are all construction grade material glued and screwed and lag bolted together. Overkill maybe, but it makes for a solid work bench.

Hope this helps.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it! :yes:
Mike


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

ShaneC70 said:


> Im thinking about building my own workbench. My question is. How much should i leave of a Overhang on the Bench top of clamping, vise etc.?


A 3" overhang should be sufficient.


----------



## ShaneC70 (Apr 5, 2015)

that actually pretty cool that MT Stringer said 2 inch overhang and Toolman50 said 3 inch. Because i was thinking anywhere between 2-3 inches should work.. lol

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

ShaneC70 said:


> that actually pretty cool that MT Stringer said 2 inch overhang and Toolman50 said 3 inch. Because i was thinking anywhere between 2-3 inches should work.. lol
> 
> Thanks for the help guys


I use the F style clamps from HF and a couple of other F style clamps. 

Here a clamp is holding the cabinet from moving while my cabinet installer works her magic!


----------



## ShaneC70 (Apr 5, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> I use the F style clamps from HF




Yeah, thats what i have too, mainly


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Mass trumps finish. I'll add concrete blocks for wood carvings as I need to.

If you're building fine furniture, I can believe that you need FLAT and SQUARE.

Overhang: make a place no more than 1" thick in an overhang between 2 and 3 inches wide.
Ya just never know when you need a place for a meat grinder or a pasta machine.

My partner bought a complete, total kitchen rebuild. She had the peninsula top extended to 3" for pasta.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

MT Stringer has a great bench and I would encourage anybody to copy his bench if it is what you want. But this post is to offer you another alternative which has served me extremely well since I built it. The link to my workbench is rather lengthy but I'm still discovering new uses to my versatile workbench. Even if you don't use my design, there may be a feature or two you may like. Here it is 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/versatile-small-shop-work-bench-unique-40361/


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Everyone you talk to will tell you what has worked best for them, I would not be in a hurry to build an elaborate bench. Pick up a used solid core door and put it on a couple trestles, that will give you a solid flat surface to work on. Time will dictate what "you" need in a work bench.
Lots to think about here:
http://absolutelyfreeplans.com/Workbenches/workbenches.htm


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

FrankC said:


> Everyone you talk to will tell you what has worked best for them, I would not be in a hurry to build an elaborate bench. Pick up a used solid core door and put it on a couple trestles, that will give you a solid flat surface to work on. Time will dictate what "you" need in a work bench.
> Lots to think about here:
> http://absolutelyfreeplans.com/Workbenches/workbenches.htm


Very good suggestion. Everybody's workbench needs are different. If you are just starting out your wants and desires will change over time.

Just what you are going to do with the bench will be the major factor in the design. My major workbench is builtin along the wall. It is 10' long by 28" wide. It is not used for assembly.

Even after all of these years my assembly bench is a heavy door on saw horses. My garage(22" wide by 34" long) is my work area and I cannot afford to have a large bench permanently taking up room.

Take your time and determine what you want before getting something permanent4.
George


----------



## dailytom40 (Feb 3, 2014)

I wanted a big workbench. This is what I have.

file:///Users/apple/Desktop/IMG_3851.jpg


----------



## Planeguy (Dec 15, 2015)

I built my workbench specifically for reloading. But decided after much input I didn't need an overhang and have my press mounted on a piece of 1 12 that I clamp. It doesn't move at all. I put that away when not being used. Now I'm finding all kinds of uses for the workbench itself.


----------

